# Catfish Tackle for my buddies!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to send a PM, but theres too many people: 

Does anyone want some No Roll sinkers? My grandpa may be getting me a late birthday gift & thats what I want. I get them from an EBAY store & the shipping is low if you buy alot. I wont be putting an order in for a week or so.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Size is anything from 1 oz all the way to 8 oz no roll.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon get with me, I want to order quite a bit.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I would love some, but the shipping after you get the main order will be too much for m to justify spending right now.......that is the one sinker mold I really wished I had.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant find molds large enough: 4-8oz No Roll Sinkers


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a bank sinker mold to use, but do not have a no roll sinker mold yet. I will get ones when I have a few extra bucks though!


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

I make all my sinkers myself. I have several molds. I get all my stuff from a place called DO IT MOLDS. They have a web site also. They have a 6 & 8 oz. no roll mold also. That's mainly the one I use all the time. They have just about anything a guy would need to poor lead.
JeremyLeach
www.tanglingwithcatfish.com


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It is almost as cheap to buy from the guy Bryan mentioned, even with shipping.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What I was thinking: Guys that I fish w/ if you want some stuff I'll place a large order & the shipping isusally $10 or so, we'll split it. I'll post his store link when I get back this weekend. A weekend to dads cabin w/out fishign equipment , man sort of sounds like November Deer Hunting. I dont know what I'll do.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just wondering why you guys don't buy a mold?Would save ya alot of money


----------

